# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  TaiwanYS Albino Full Red Guppy

## Tarzan78

Sharing my guppy...
5 min into shoot, 天不作美，started raining guppies...  :Razz: 
Gotta pack up and leave...  :Confused: 

Putting him back into the tank...

----------


## IrcKnight

Nice Male you got there.

----------


## Tarzan78

Thanks bro, another piece I took last night...

----------


## Tarzan78

Without any DLR, SLR, whatever R camera... This is the best I can capture using my iPhone...  :Smile:  加减随便看看。

----------


## Tarzan78

Bring your family, friends and colleagues to see beautiful guppies and catch them 'live' this weekend at IMM...  :Wink:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing another piece that I own...

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing another A-Grade fish-in-bag pic...  :Razz: 
要快高长大哦。。。

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing some of my fish pic... Enjoy!  :Smile: 


ps: pardon for the poor pic taking as these pics are taken in such a way as to incorporate the reversed 'aquarama 2013' banner.

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing a male from the line that won Aquarama 2013 solid (non-moscow) class & World Guppy Championship 2013 Grand champion.
http://youtu.be/dhLK9pHKIlM

----------


## Tarzan78

http://youtu.be/_NAGJVswQo0

----------


## Tarzan78

Asian dorsal (not elongated) touching the caudal...

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing anther satisfied pick... :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

[Quiz]
Spot the difference. (1 mark)  :Cool:

----------


## Tarzan78

Probably the biggest albino full red female dorsal in the world... ;D

----------


## Tarzan78

The pair:

The male:

The female:

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing my budget afr...

----------


## Tarzan78

Look look see see...  :Razz:

----------


## zhou yuande

Wow....love the finnage

----------


## Tarzan78

> Wow....love the finnage


glad u like them...  :Smile: 

Another of my budget pair...  :Razz:

----------


## rvf35nc

How are these YS strain developing after this while?

----------


## Tarzan78

> How are these YS strain developing after this while?


Already in f5 or 6 le... Mix around here and there.  :Smile: 

btw, the recent ones are budget afr from other breeders.

----------


## Tarzan78

Enjoy!

----------


## fstyle28

Gorgeous indeed.  :Well done:

----------


## Tarzan78

> Gorgeous indeed.


Glad u like them...  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

> Wow....love the finnage


Glad u like it...

----------


## Tarzan78

Another of my albino full red guppy...  :Smile:

----------

